# qqtimer.com Joke Competition



## Paul Landers (Sep 24, 2017)

*First Competition for qqtimer.com Joke Scrambles.

Scrambles will b posted below, but first read the rules!



Spoiler: Rules



1. If you get a skip (cube is solved) when you start the timer, touch the cube, and then stop the timer. You MUST touch the cube before you end the timer. 
2. Being 1 turn off still means it's a +2. Please put (x.xx+2) if you get a plus 2.



Leaderboards will be updated every competition. 



Spoiler: R Moves - Top 10 Single



1. applezfall - 0.02
2. Benjamin Warry - 0.02
3. 1973486 - 0.05
4. YTCuber - 0.09
5. Paul Landers - 0.13 
6. Ordway Persyn - 0.38
7. Ghost Cuber - 0.39
8. teboecubes - 0.43
9.
10.





Spoiler: R Moves - Top 10 Averages



1. Benjamin Warry - 0.08
2. applezfall - 0.12
3. YTCuber - 0.12
4. Paul Landers - 0.22
5. Benjamin Warry - 0.28
6. Ordway Persyn - 0.49
7. teboecubes - 0.55
8. Ghost Cuber - 0.87
9.
10.





Spoiler: MU - Top 10 Singles



1. 2.17 - applezfall
2. 2.43 - YTCuber
3. 3.26 - underwatercuber
4. 4.16 - Paul Landers
5. teboecubes - 8.99
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.





Spoiler: MU - Top 10 Averages



1. 3.53 - underwatercuber
2. 3.58 - applezfall
3. 
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


*


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 24, 2017)

*Slow Scramblers 2017 - Ends 9/27

R Moves
1. R R R' R R' R' R R R R2
2. R2 R R2 R2 R2 R2 R2 R R R
3. R R' R R' R R R R R2 R'
4. R2 R' R2 R' R2 R' R2 R' R' R
5. R2 R' R2 R2 R' R' R' R R2 R*


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 24, 2017)

*Slow Scramblers 2017
*
1. (0.50)
2. 0.43
3. 0.39
4. (0.20)
5. 0.42

*Average: 0.41*


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 24, 2017)

1. (0.44)
2. (0.10)
3. (0.34)
4. (0.15)
5. (0.37)

Avg: 0.28


----------



## applezfall (Sep 24, 2017)

I think I will win
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-24
avg of 5: 0.12

Time List:
1. 0.20 R R R' R R' R' R R R R2 
2. 0.03 R2 R R2 R2 R2 R2 R2 R R R 
3. 0.14 R R' R R' R R R R R2 R' 
4. (0.02) R2 R' R2 R' R2 R' R2 R' R' R 
5. (0.26) R2 R' R2 R2 R' R' R' R R2 R


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 24, 2017)

ao5: 0.20
0.07, 0.19, 0.24, 0.25, 0.17


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 24, 2017)

Lol, this is silly.
(0.548), 0.606, 0.551, (1.424), 0.926 = 0.694


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 24, 2017)

*Competitions will now end the day after. (for times sake)

Congrats to our FCWR single holder "applezfall"
Congrats to our FCWR average holder "applezfall"

applezfall won the competition! The next scrambles will be posted below.*


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 24, 2017)

*Quick Cubers 2017

1. R R' R R R R' R R2 R R
2. R R2 R R R2 R R R R2 R
3. R2 R R' R2 R R R2 R' R' R' 
4. R' R' R R R R' R' R2 R R
5. R2 R R' R2 R' R R2 R2 R2 R*


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 24, 2017)

1. (0.32)
2. 0.29
3. 0.31
4. 0.28
5. (0.13)

Ao5 - 0.29


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 24, 2017)

0.12 ao5

0.14
0.13+2=2.13
0.09
0.11
0.11


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 24, 2017)

*Announcement - New Event will be added! 
The "MU" event will consist of M and U moves. Rules will be posted below.

1. Build the first two layers with M and U moves. 
2. OLL and PLL will be M and U moves (as I've seen) but if it isnt, you are allowed to use different moves.

Scrambles will be posted tomorrow, and it is optional to perform in both of them. Leaderboards for the MU event will be posted after the first competition with them.*


----------



## teboecubes (Sep 24, 2017)

1. 0.554
2. 0.450
3. 0.437
4. 0.827
5. 0.493

average: 0.5522


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 24, 2017)

I used stackmat.
.43+2
.39
1.20
.49
.93
.87 average  Quite a few fails.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 24, 2017)

(2.378+), 0.523, 0.474, 0.481, (0.385) = 0.493


----------



## applezfall (Sep 24, 2017)

Paul Landers said:


> *Competitions will now end the day after. (for times sake)
> 
> Congrats to our FCWR single holder "applezfall"
> Congrats to our FCWR average holder "applezfall"
> ...


wowo I am record holder man


----------



## applezfall (Sep 24, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-24
avg of 5: 0.15

Time List:
1. 0.17 R R' R R R R' R R2 R R 
2. 0.12 R R2 R R R2 R R R R2 R 
3. (0.09) R2 R R' R2 R R R2 R' R' R' 
4. (0.21) R' R' R R R R' R' R2 R R 
5. 0.15 R2 R R' R2 R' R R2 R2 R2 R
consistent all of them were of by 40 degrees so not +2


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 24, 2017)

*Tied FCWR Average.

0.12

applezfall and YTCuber*


----------



## applezfall (Sep 24, 2017)

Paul Landers said:


> *Tied FCWR Average.
> 
> 0.12
> 
> applezfall and YTCuber*


oh crap I wish I can beat it make this daily plz


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 24, 2017)

applezfall said:


> oh crap I wish I can beat it make this daily plz


It's going to be daily.


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 24, 2017)

1. (0.06)
2. (0.08)
3. (DNF)
4. (0.10
5. (0.02)

Avg: 0.08


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 24, 2017)

Benjamin Warry said:


> 1. (0.06)
> 2. (0.08)
> 3. (DNF)
> 4. (0.10
> ...


*The FCWR Average has been broken! 
The FCWR Single has been tied! *


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 24, 2017)

0.01 0.01 0.01 0.01 0.01 = 0.1


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 24, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> 0.01 0.01 0.01 0.01 0.01 = 0.1


Yeah, no.


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 25, 2017)

*New Event Update:

The new event, "MU", will be added tomorrow. Rules will be posted here and back in the pages. Leaderboards are being added and will be included in the scrambles post. You may choose to participate in both "R Moves" or "MU", but you don't have to do both. You may do one or both. The MU event will be a longer event (by about 5 seconds) and I am happy to add this. Please private message me your ideas to add in this Joke Competition.

Rules: You may only use M and U moves for the F2L stages and OLL. Because different PLL's will show up, you may use any Beginners Algorithm for PLL.

You can use any timer. cstimer.com, qqtimer.com, or a Stackmat timer.

That should be all! Please pm me if you have any questions.*


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 25, 2017)

Paul Landers said:


> *New Event Update:
> 
> The new event, "MU", will be added tomorrow. Rules will be posted here and back in the pages. Leaderboards are being added and will be included in the scrambles post. You may choose to participate in both "R Moves" or "MU", but you don't have to do both. You may do one or both. The MU event will be a longer event (by about 5 seconds) and I am happy to add this. Please private message me your ideas to add in this Joke Competition.
> 
> ...


You could also add 1x1x1 and M moves only.


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 25, 2017)

Benjamin Warry said:


> You could also add 1x1x1 and M moves only.


M moves would be pretty good.


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 25, 2017)

*Quick Cubers 2017 Results!

Benjamin Warry - 0.08 Average

Congratulations to Benjamin Warry for beating the FCWR Average!*


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 25, 2017)

*Double Flick 2017 Scrambles!

R Move Event
1. R R R2 R' R2 R2 R' R' R R 
2. R R R' R R R R2 R' R' R2
3. R' R2 R' R2 R R R R2 R2 R
4. R R' R R R' R' R R R' R2
5. R' R' R R R2 R2 R2 R' R2 R' 

MU Event - REMEMBER TO READ THE RULES
1. U' M U M2 U2 M U2 M' U' M' 
2. M U' M2 U M U2 M U2 M2 U
3. M2 U2 M2 U' M' U' M U2 M' U'
4. U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U' M2 U M'
5. U' M' U M U' M U2 M' U2 M'*


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 25, 2017)

*MU Event
1. 6.99
2. 6.87
3. (4.16)
4. 5.76
5. (7.73)
Average: 6.54

R Move Event
1. (0.06)
2. 0.34
3. 0.15
4. 0.16
5. (2.32+2)
Average: 0.22
*


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 25, 2017)

Paul Landers said:


> *Double Flick 2017 Scrambles!
> 
> R Move Event
> 1. R R R2 R' R2 R2 R' R' R R
> ...



R move:
1. 0.07
2. 0.07
3. 0.8
4. .08
5. 0.12
average is .076

MU:
1. 3.39
2. 3.87
3. 3.33
4. 3.26
5. 4.26
average is 3.53


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 25, 2017)

If Kian competes in the M U comp we'll all be toast!


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 25, 2017)

Benjamin Warry said:


> If Kian competes in the M U comp we'll all be toast!


*cough cough* Benjamin compete in MU *cough cough*


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 25, 2017)

Paul Landers said:


> Yeah, no.



Dude this is literally a daily competition of who can press spacebar the fastest. It has nothing to do with cubing. There's no way anyone actually enjoys this and the fact that it's daily means that it will constantly take up space on the front page for a few weeks until you get bored yourself.


----------



## Elo13 (Sep 25, 2017)

Paul Landers said:


> Because different PLL's will show up, you may use any Beginners Algorithm for PLL



Why? The only PLLs you will get are EPLLs and they can be solved MU.
Actually you shouldn't even get PLLs because Roux LSE is faster and more efficient.


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 25, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> Why? The only PLLs you will get are EPLLs and they can be solved MU.
> Actually you shouldn't even get PLLs because Roux LSE is faster and more efficient.


I don't use Roux.


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 25, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> Dude this is literally a daily competition of who can press spacebar the fastest. It has nothing to do with cubing. There's no way anyone actually enjoys this and the fact that it's daily means that it will constantly take up space on the front page for a few weeks until you get bored yourself.


The title says "*JOKE COMPETITION"*, okay?


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 25, 2017)

Paul Landers said:


> The title says "*JOKE COMPETITION"*, okay?


Do you seriously have nothing better to do than spam bump this thread every time someone posts here? Make it weekly and do your meaningless UWR announcements while you announce the new scrambles.


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 25, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> Do you seriously have nothing better to do than spam bump this thread every time someone posts here? Make it weekly and do your meaningless UWR announcements while you announce the new scrambles.


You could've suggested these things in a private message without "bumping" it, you know that, right?


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 25, 2017)

Paul Landers said:


> You could've suggested these things in a private message without "bumping" it, you know that, right?


Great job disreagrding literally everything I said.


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 25, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> Great job disreagrding literally everything I said.


Wasn't disregarding what you said, just suggesting something.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 25, 2017)

plz only stackmat allowed


----------



## applezfall (Sep 25, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-25
avg of 5: 0.10

Time List:
1. (0.45) R R R2 R' R2 R2 R' R' R R 
2. 0.21 R R R' R R R R2 R' R' R2 
3. (0.03) R' R2 R' R2 R R R R2 R2 R 
4. 0.04 R R' R R R' R' R R R' R2 
5. 0.06 R' R' R R R2 R2 R2 R' R2 R'
I think this is stackamt uwr ok
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-25
avg of 5: 3.59

Time List:
1. 2.50 U' M U M2 U2 M U2 M' U' M' 
2. 4.92 M U' M2 U M U2 M U2 M2 U 
3. (2.17) M2 U2 M2 U' M' U' M U2 M' U' 
4. 3.34 U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U' M2 U M' 
5. (6.15) U' M' U M U' M U2 M' U2 M'


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 25, 2017)

Paul Landers said:


> Wasn't disregarding what you said, just suggesting something.


Please address my questions and requests.


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 26, 2017)

*Congratulations to everyone who participated! Thank you everyone for participating in the MU event!

MUWR Single - 2.17 _ applezfall
MUWR Average - 3.53 _ Underwatercuber
*


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 26, 2017)

1. (0.022)
2. (0.349)
3. (0.016)
4. (0.049)
5. (0.096)

Avg: 0.055
(stackmat)


----------



## Max Cruz (Sep 26, 2017)

1. (0.014)
2. 0.023
3. 0.022
4. (0.033)
5. 0.019

Average of 5: 0.213

EDIT: 0.0213


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 26, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 26, 2017)

Oh... right...


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 26, 2017)

*Who Can Press The Spacebar The Quickest 2017

MU Event Scrambles
1. M U2 M U M2 U2 M U M' U
2. M U2 M' U' M2 U' M' U' M' U2
3. M U' M' U' M' U M' U' M U
4. M' U2 M2 U M2 U M U M2 U2
5. U' M U' M U' M2 U M' U M

R Event Scrambles
1. R' R R2 R' R2 R' R R R R
2. R' R R2 R' R' R2 R' R R2 R
3. R2 R R2 R R2 R' R' R' R R'
4. R2 R' R' R R' R R2 R2 R' R'
5. R R2 R' R' R' R' R' R' R2 R2

Good luck!

*


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 26, 2017)

Paul Landers said:


> *Who Can Press The Spacebar The Quickest 2017
> 
> MU Event Scrambles
> 1. M U2 M U M2 U2 M U M' U
> ...


Stack mat for me!


----------



## 1973486 (Sep 26, 2017)

R: (0.30), 0.12, 0.10, 0.07, (0.05)


----------



## applezfall (Sep 26, 2017)

Paul Landers said:


> *Who Can Press The Spacebar The Quickest 2017
> 
> MU Event Scrambles
> 1. M U2 M U M2 U2 M U M' U
> ...


Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-26
avg of 5: 4.51

Time List:
1. (5.31) M U2 M U M2 U2 M U M' U 
2. (3.63) M U2 M' U' M2 U' M' U' M' U2 
3. 3.96 M U' M' U' M' U M' U' M U 
4. 4.81 M' U2 M2 U M2 U M U M2 U2 
5. 4.75 U' M U' M U' M2 U M' U M


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 26, 2017)

MU: 4.383 Ao5 (5.762, 4.003, 6.468, 2.438 (MUWR2), 3.431)
R: .09 Ao5 (.38, .09, .10, .10, .09)

Edit: All stackmatted


----------



## applezfall (Sep 26, 2017)

YTCuber said:


> MU: 4.383 Ao5 (5.762, 4.003, 6.468, 2.438 (UWR2), 3.431)
> R: .09 Ao5 (.38, .09, .10, .10, .09)


Lol the 2.43 is not in top 50 lol


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 26, 2017)

applezfall said:


> Lol the 2.43 is not in top 50 lol



Current MUWR is 2.17, and since I could not find any solve between 2.17 and 2.43, I assume this is MUWR2.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 26, 2017)

YTCuber said:


> Current MUWR is 2.17, and since I could not find any solve between 2.17 and 2.43, I assume this is MUWR2.


nope this is just forum wr I think the actual uwr is like .4 lol and you can find sub 2 averages on MU and my pb is .64


----------



## teboecubes (Sep 26, 2017)

MU

1. 8.991
2. 1: 5.119
3. 15.562
4. 13.246
5. 39.659
avg: 22.822

RU

1. 0.611
2. 0.443
3. 2.533
4. 0.548
5. 0.432
avg: 0.534


----------



## turtwig (Oct 1, 2017)

(no stackmat)

MU: (5.50) 3.84 4.69 (3.32) 4.19 = 4.24 ao5

R: 0.07 (0.06) (0.10) 0.08 0.07 = 0.07 ao5

Do we need to stackmat? The difference would be really big for R.


----------



## applezfall (Oct 1, 2017)

wait isnt anything sub .06 considered a dnf ?


----------

